# MA in OC for Kids



## 7starmarc (Apr 18, 2008)

As some may know I already attend a Seven Star Mantis school in Irvine, Ca. I have a (soon to be) 4 y/o that we are looking to get into MA. Of course. I look to my own school, but there are some facets of that program that aren't exactly perfect for such a young student. In particular, some of the class scheduling is a bit late for my son, making attendance a bit more difficult.

We've been looking around and found one school here http://www.ockickboxing.com/

We have yet to visit, which I certainly will do, but I was wondering if anyone has any feedback or experience regarding the school or the instructors there.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 18, 2008)

If you don't mind the drive checkout:

http://inosanto.com/

Call for monthly tuition.

They will work with you to make it affordable.

4 years old may be too young for the children's class (not sure).


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 18, 2008)

I have to ask though: if your child is only 3 years old, why put him in martial arts now?  He probably can't tie his shoes yet, why teach him forms or how to fight?
I know you weren't asking for this opinion, but just wait a few years.  If you put a 3 or 4 year old in, he will be out before he is 5.
Good luck though and keep us posted.

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mr Sullivan is a great all around guy, he has trained with Dan Inosanto. I do not know about his jids program but the adults and teenager I know loves the way he teaches.


----------



## 7starmarc (Apr 19, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I have to ask though: if your child is only 3 years old, why put him in martial arts now?  He probably can't tie his shoes yet, why teach him forms or how to fight?
> I know you weren't asking for this opinion, but just wait a few years.  If you put a 3 or 4 year old in, he will be out before he is 5.
> Good luck though and keep us posted.
> 
> AoG



It's a good question, our main reason is that he is starting to have to issues with listening and discipline. He also really needs an outlet for physical activity, as he is a pretty energetic little guy (even compared to other boys in his preschool). We have tried some other activities with him (gymnastics, tee-ball, swimming), but they don't have the same structure or environment. He also seems to gravitate towards the MA (probably to no small degree since I practice). Putting that all together, we're starting to look into the idea.

I do, however, agree that most "serious" training is wasted on such a young age for most , which is why I'm not particularly married to one style or school. We are looking for a fun, structured, positive environment with good instructors where he can learn some basics and benefit from the discipline usually instilled through MA. If we cannot find something that will be a good fit at this time, that's fine, too.


----------



## 7starmarc (Apr 19, 2008)

Hawke said:


> If you don't mind the drive checkout:
> 
> http://inosanto.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks, but Marina del Rey is too far from us to be practical.


----------

